# factory alarm system........



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ok well untill today i didnt think my alarm worked... but i parked my car after autoshop class and was checkin to see if a door locked well i opened it and the alarm starts going crazy..... i thought this is awesome it works.. well one prob

HOW DO I SHUT IT OFF????..........  i tried stickin the key in and starting it well it wouldnt let me start it, so i fianlly popped the hood and pulled off a battery cable.. after it stuck it back on everything was good to go

this is on my 88 300zx turbo


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm I don't know how to shut if off because I can't get mine to go off but you could've just pulled the theft fuse inside the car


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

you get the alarm to stop by unlocking the door with the key.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

pull the fuse and you wont have to worry about it anymore man


----------

